# DOD Uncensored



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

Wouldn't it be cool to get uncensored shows on DOD? Anything from Springer, to MTV, to WWE, to anything....:lol: :eek2: :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Do parental controls currently work on DoD titles?

I'm sure that would be something DIRECTV will want in place if content some consider "risky" gets offered ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Do parental controls currently work on DoD titles?
> 
> I'm sure that would be something DIRECTV will want in place if content some consider "risky" gets offered ...


Yes they do...
You will see a bunch of "blocked titles" if you have PC's enabled


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's good to hear because I notice there are some programs on the premium On Demand channels that have sort of dodgy titles.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I assume they will eventually come. Comcast has adult material.


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I assume they will eventually come. Comcast has adult material.


Nice word choice. :nono2: :lol:


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just yesterday I set up our parental controls to block a certain VOD channel. Works like a charm.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's good to hear because I notice there are some programs on the premium On Demand channels that have sort of dodgy titles.


you think that's bad...have you ever scrolled thru the search menu (i think thats what it's called) Tivo 4 is the shortcut. The do star out stuff like *it for tat but let stuff in there like busty blondes 3 or sexcapades 7

I'm kinda shocked they are..or is it because no PC on my tivo?


----------

